# good presentation for GSM system



## wafaa ali ali (7 مايو 2011)

شرح جميل لجي اس ام 
لاتنسوني بصالح الدعاء لولدي :56::34:


----------



## eng.mai90 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------

